# Christmas presents



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been making some presents for our kids, which are all grown. I thought it would be a good idea to use up some of the lumber that always seems to pile up. You know, short stuff.

Last year, I made cutting boards and the girls loved them. Even though a couple got put in the dishwasher. :-( Ugh!

This year I am making some cookbook stands, that work great for iPads and other tablets, ereaders, etc. I made sure the opening in the support shelf is big enough for the charger connection to fit through. Testing so far has shown I got a perfect fit (actually it is just a notch). We have an iPad, an iPad mini and a Samsung tablet. All work even with their protectice covers on. I have a couple more to assemble, then stain those made out of the white pine, poplar, red oak and maple. The walnut stands aren't getting a stain, just clear Deft to show off that beautimus wood color. I made one for my wife but it won't get stained. It is maple. When we redo our kitchen, I will stain hers to match the kitchen cabinets. She has already taken posession of it. 

This has been fun. I think I have used every power tool in the shop. I had to get creative to machine the shelf with the front lip. I like the way it turned out. And I designed the rear support by cutting reliefs to give it some character. All angles are perfect.

Since I have to spray the finish outside, the weather has got me behind in this year's production. I may have to break out Santa's Magic Dust! 

Note: The white pine model is mine to use in the shop! I already have it in action holding my 7 inch Samsung Tab. It is hooked up to an amplifier and plays my favorite mp3's, Pandora or iHeart Radio...whatever I feel like listening to.

Here are a few pics of my current endeavor.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nicely made and very useful Mike, one more item to add to my to-do list.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, Mike.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Great idea Mike. Thanks for the post.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike nice project.

I'm sure some of the members will be making one.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Mike nice project.
> 
> I'm sure some of the members will be making one.


+1... I will be keeping this in mind.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice and useful Mike! Everyone will be pleased to have one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our granddaughter came to stay with us for a couple of days. Today she spent a few minutes out in the shop helping me.

Her sanding and gluing skills came in handy when I was assemblying her momma's present! 

Note: The glue board is a photo prop. 

I enjoy getting her involved, even if it is something simple.
Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Our granddaughter came to stay with us for a couple of days. Today she spent a few minutes out in the shop helping me.
> 
> Her sanding and gluing skills came in handy when I was assemblying her momma's present!
> 
> ...


Moments like these are without doubt the single most enjoyable times I spend in my shop!!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


>


Oh the concentration 

Getting 'em hooked on sawdust early. Great stuff.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Very creative and useful wood project! Nicely done.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Angie.
You took the words from my mouth!!!

When I saw picture 3 I thought "She is concentrated in her duty"

Congratulations, Mike your christmas presents are nice but your helper is nicer than them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks all. I am printing the pics of Bella so they can be included with the stand in her mommas gift.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

All done! Presents are wrapped and under the tree. I had a couple extra left over so one is going to my niece. She is 10 and reads a lot on her eReader so the stand should come in handy for her.

Here are a few more pics.
Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice job Mike!! Sure to be a welcomed gift and one that will get used. No regifting here


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you, sir.


----------

